# Enco Import(interstate) Vs Shars Quality



## calstar (Jun 13, 2016)

Looking to buy a 2" boring head for my Clausing 8530, like to get a Criterion but a bit too spendy for my hobby needs.  Enco import Interstate is $78, Shars $58. Whats the difference(other than price)? If I wait for an Enco sale probably be close to the same but I'm more interested in any quality differences,if any, than the small price difference.

thanks, Brian


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 13, 2016)

Can't really answer your question----but I would be thinking that there is not much difference other than the price.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 13, 2016)

I comparison shop for everything I order online.  I have noticed that Shars tends to be less expensive than Enco about 2/3 of the time (guesstimate).  But I do order from both.  I haven't noticed any difference in the quality of their import items.

I have noticed that Enco tends to have their discount codes and free shipping towards the end of the month.  So I tend to put things in my cart during the month and wait until I get free shipping and at least 15% off before I checkout.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 13, 2016)

I have the Shars one and has worked fine so far.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 14, 2016)

Save your money and then get a Critirion. Or, hunt one down and get a good used Critirion on fleabay…Dave.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jun 14, 2016)

What Chips&More said.   Having used a excellent quality boring head I would build my own before I ever used that POS that I bought from China 20 years ago.  The Chinese can make okay products if they want, but they won't do it for the price they sell those heads for.  Holding tight tolerances with one is not a fun experience.  Other choices are the Wohlhaupter and French build Enco branded autofacing heads .  Been a couple decades since Enco had them for sale, but they were great as are the Wohlhaupter.  Ebay is your friend.


michael


----------



## CraigB1960 (Jun 15, 2016)

I do think it is worth saving up for a good quality boring head.  I bought a used Gamet made for Enco automatic boring head, the quality is amazing.  The new ones that Enco offer are not in the same class as this used one from Gamet.

In my mind, there is no difference between Shar's and Enco; quality wise and they do not compare in quality to a well made, established toolmaker's offering.  Not saying they are junk, just not in the same class.  (I buy from both companies).

You can pick up very nice, high quality boring heads on eBay.  Lot's of listing for Criterion ones.

Today only, Enco has a 20% discount....20WDS code.


----------



## mksj (Jun 15, 2016)

Can't comment on those two boring heads, most of the cheaper knock-offs are pretty sloppy, but if you only use it occasionally, then probably ok. I have purchased a number of mill items from both Enco and Shars, and the recent Shars tooling has been better made  from my perspective. The most recent was an R-8 ER40 arbor, all nickle plated, smooth nut, low TIR. their collets where of similar quality. Enco also carries the APT boring heads, but some recent reviews have not been favorable.  Zlive also carries various tooling/boring heads, maybe a bit better than Interstate, but it varies on their stuff. If you buy cheap, you get cheap for the most part.  They all have return policies if not satisfied. I was able to score a new 2" Criterion boring head kit from eBay that was about 60% off list, works very smoothly. I also added some of Mesa Tool boring attachment for the head to bore larger holes.
http://www.mesatool.com/products/boring-head-attachments/


----------



## calstar (Jun 15, 2016)

Since I'm not in a rush I'll  start looking for used quality, there are a lot of used Criterions on ebay now, hoping a good deal turns up.

Thanks all for the input,  Brian


----------



## talvare (Jun 15, 2016)

I have purchased a few items from Shars and a few Interstate brand items from Enco. What I've experienced is that for the most part, they are acceptable, not great, just acceptable. I've also found that the quality is inconsistent. I have  returned a couple of items to Shars because they were unacceptable to me.  A couple of years ago I picked up a like new Criterion on eBay for about half of what a new one sells for and I've been really happy with it. If I were doing it again, I'd do the same thing and look for a nice used boring head.
Ted


----------



## chips&more (Jun 16, 2016)

Got to thinking. Bridgeport has made a #1 and #2 boring head that are well made and have severed me well. I especially like the big easy to read graduations on their dials. Don’t know what shanks you need? The Bridgeport R8 shanks can be unscrewed and changed. The #1 is at the top in the pic…Dave.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 16, 2016)

I have an Enco 2" boring head purchased around 30 years ago.  I recall paying around $100 for it back then.  I can't speak to what's being sold now, but am very happy with my Enco.  I have purchased many small items from both Enco and Shars.  Stuff like end mills, boring bars, inserts, drill chucks, etc.  I've never had a problem with either one of them.

Bruce


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 16, 2016)

The Bridgeport boring head has a different thread.  I let mine go several years ago, but it seams like the thread was something like 1-7/16-16 or 20 thread.  It's not the common 1-1/2-18 thread found on most.

I've bought two used Criterion boring heads in the past that turned out to be damaged. Both have been in a wreck and the integral gib separated from the housing. This is real easy to do if taking too big of a cut or if you run the boring head into something solid.  I plan on making a new gib to take the place of the damaged one in the future.  Right now, I have too many projects to finish before messing with the boring head.

As for the import boring heads I have both a 2" and 3".  I've gone in and given both a "tune up" to make them a little smoother in operation.  They work for most of the things I have a need for.  And if I really want to get fussy, I'll pull out one of my Chandler boring heads and use.


----------



## Andre (Jun 16, 2016)

I built my own boring head 

I was emailing Shars about a dial indicator I have from them, although it was out of warranty they were very nice and professional. You get what you pay for when it comes to import tooling, generally it's serviceable but no import tool is as enjoyable to use as a real quality item.


----------

